
Startup can predict IQ, poker skills, terrorism based on facial images - bhouston
http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/business/tech-roundup/1.721480
======
maze-le
Senseless machine learning tricks seeem to be the equivalent of a coin-flip
nowdays. How can anyone think that this might actually work?!? And that
doesn't even touch the inherent discrimination that these kind of systems will
inevitably incur.

~~~
internaut
Not an expert but...

First guess is that facial symmetry is a proxy for social intelligence which
is easily 75% - 50% of what your brain is working on during the day.

However if my guess is warranted then it shall be incorrect for some men with
non-symmetrical faces because many generals, politicians aren't that
attractive but definitely of superior intelligence.

A way to test my hypothesis is to separate the men from the women. Evolution
plays looser with men than women. The machine learning should be more accurate
for the women.

All this may be bollocks.

